# New Arrival: Vostok Amphibia 3Aka3



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Arrived today and it's a beauty! Looks like new for a watch that is from the Soviet era. In fact, it doesn't get more Soviet than this. This one is not your usual Made in CCCP, it's a "3AKA3 MO CCCP" which basically means that it was ordered by the Ministry of Defence to be issued. You had to be somehow connected with that Ministry to be able to get one.

Came with a thin rubber strap and I have no idea if that's an original or not. I've seen some new Amphibias on rubber but I changed it to a nylon strap.



















Lousy case-back photo...










...and wrist-shots:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and the movement:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

it's not soviet and not zakaz. it has a movement marked RUS rather than SU and the dial and case back are too modern.

it's a nice watch though!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> it's not soviet and not zakaz. it has a movement marked RUS rather than SU and the dial and case back are too modern.
> 
> it's a nice watch though!


OMFG, what??? :black eye:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Forgot I had this rubber strap laying around here, so my franken not-3AKA3 is now on new shoes:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

:lol: There are so many variations and combinations of the Amphiba dials. Some have CCCP on them, others don't.

Great watches :thumbsup:

mine says Hi:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

HappyLad said:


> :lol:
> 
> mine says Hi:


What do some people call that one? Night-hawk ins't it? That's one in my wish-list but probably on a ministry case, don't have one yet.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice, no matter what its credentials 

Like the plain dial on yours, some of the more "decorated" ones are a bit over the top. Had one a while ago, may have to get another now


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> What do some people call that one? Night-hawk ins't it? That's one in my wish-list but probably on a ministry case, don't have one yet.


Not sure... Seen it called "Admiral" on some sites.

It is a bit busy, especially with the gold coloured pyramid things at alternative hour markers, it certainly looks "different" :lol:

I put it on a leather rally type strap the other day, brown with orange stitching - sounds awful... but it actually looks pretty good  (well to me anyway..)

The Amphibia is a great auto watch at a cheap enough price to not get precious over. I really like mine :good:


----------

